# Sperm sharing



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I am a 'poor responder' so unable to egg share, however my other half has 'super sperm'!  

Just wondered if anyone has done the 'sperm share' at bourne hall?  Not sure where i should have posted?!  I think they are the only clinic dong it.  10 samples of sperm for free IVF.

We are just looking into it and wondered if anyone else had done it?

Thanks
Laura 
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Laura

I havent done it and couldnt (MF)

We have a thread here on the egg share board

Heres a link, there is a few other ladies looking into this also

I believe care are looking into also

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73773.0

Good luck with whatever u decide

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Laura,

I'm looking into it too...but not until next year. I'm hoping CARE get it up and running soon so I don't have to travel as far.

Vicki x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh cool is CARE notts looking into it to... we are moving to Notts next year.  We are not that close to cambridge either... would be alot of journeys... and alot of absaining from sex too!  

I'll try find the main thread!

Chat soon XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Laura

Heres a link, there is a few other ladies looking into this also

click on it and it will take u directly to the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73773.0

Best wishes

Emxx


----------

